# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux >  Ubuntu - Part 2 : Cài đặt Ubuntu

## Thietbigiadinh

*Cài đặt bằng đĩa CD
**1.Kiểm tra xem máy bạn có đáp ứng yêu cầu phần cứng và Cấu trúc - Loại máy tính*Ø *Phiên bản Desktop*

CPU 1 GHz (Pentium 4 hoặc mới hơn)RAM 512 MiBỔ cứng còn trống trên 5 GBMàn hình hỗ trợ độ phân giải tối thiểu 800x600Ổ CD/DVD hoặc cổng USBCó kết nối mạng Internet thì càng tốt.Ø *Bản Server hoặc CLI*

CPU 300 MHzRAM 128 MiBỔ cứng 1GBMàn hình độ phân giải 640x480Ổ CD*P/s:* Hầu hết các máy tính cá nhân hay laptop hiện tại đều vượt xa cấu hình yêu cầu này nên có thể bỏ qua bước này
*2. Đĩa cài Ubuntu
* - Bạn có thể tải Ubuntu và tiến hành ghi ra đĩaCác bạn có thể download tại đây: http://www.ubuntu.com/download 
- Hoặc tìm mua tại các cửa hàng tin học
*3. Khởi động Ubuntu bằng đĩa CD trên để kiểm tra xem máy bạn có được Ubuntu hỗ trợ tốt hay không
**4. Phân vùng ổ cứng:*

Bạn có thể phân vùng bằng bất cứ chương trình phân vùng nàoTrước khi cài đặt, hoặc trong quá trình cài đặt đều được
*5. Khởi động ubuntu bằng đĩa CD đã ghi rồi tiến hành cài đặt theo hướng dẫn:*_Cài đặt bằng LiveCD_ (đa số trường hợp): có giao diện đồ họa thân thiện, cài đặt đơn giản (các bạn xem thêm ở đây http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?152398-Ubuntu-Install-tu-LiveCD )
_Cài đặt bằng alternateCD_ (cài đặt bằng cửa sổ dòng lệnh) : cho những máy tính không đủ mạnh để chạy liveCD hoặc cần nhiều tùy chọn hơn

*Cài đặt bằng USB
**
1. Chuẩn bị cơ bản*Cũng như cài đặt hệ điều hành bằng các cách khác, đầu tiên bạn cũng cần phải có những chuẩn bị cho việc cài đặt: phân vùng ổ cứng làm nơi cài đặt, kiểm tra tương thích phần cứng mà lựa chọn phiên bản thích hợp, ....
*
2. Tải chương trình hỗ trợ*
Để tiến hành cài đặt Ubuntu cũng như nhiều phiên bản khác từ ổ nhớ di động USB Flash, bạn cần có chương trình hỗ trợ tạo ổ USB Flash khởi động, điển hình là chương trình UNetbootin (Universal Netboot Installer). Bạn có thể vào trang web http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net để tải về bản mới nhất của phần mềm này. Ở đây bạn có thể tìm thấy cả 2 phiên bản cho phép chạy trên Windows và Linux.
*
3. Tạo ổ live USB*
§ Kích hoạt chương trình UNetbootin


UNetbootin là chương trình chạy không cần cài đặt. Với Windows bạn chỉ việc click đúp vào tệp thực thi (.exe) vừa tải về là có thể sử dụng được luôn. Với Linux cũng như vậy, điểm chú ý là bạn có thể phải thêm thuộc tính thực thi cho tệp vửa tải về để có thể chạy được nó, ngoài ra Unetbootin cần thêm các gói mtools để làm việc với USB drive, p7zip-full để giải nén dữ liệu từ tệp tin iso.

§ Giao diện UNetbootin


Cả 2 phiên bản chương trình UNetBootin cho Windows và Linux đều có giao diện đồ họa trực quan và dễ dàng sử dụng.



Cửa sổ chính của UNetbootin như trên có thể chia làm 2 phần chính: phần trên gồm các lựa chọn nguồn dữ liệu để tạo ổ USB flash khởi động, phần dưới là phần chọn thiết bị làm vị trí cài đặt.

UNetbootin có 2 lựa chọn nguồn dữ liệu để tạo ổ USB flash khởi động.
_Bản phân phối:_ tự động tải tệp iso từ server về và tiến hành cài đặt. Bạn có thể chọn dòng Linux cũng như phiên bản của dòng đó ở 2 ô bên cạnh. UNetbootin hỗ trợ hầu hết các dòng Linux thông dụng hiện nay. Phiên bản của từng dòng mà nó hỗ trợ là phiên bản mới nhất trở vể trước tính từ lúc phiên bản UNetbootin bạn đang dùng ra đời. Như vậy sau mỗi lần một dòng Linux cho ra đời 1 phiên bản mới UNetbootin cũng phải ra một phiên bản mới để cập nhật lại sự thay đổi này. Để xem phiên bản Linux mà UNetbootin hỗ trợ, bạn có thể xem tại nơi tải phần mềm này đã giới thiệu ở trên.

_Ảnh đĩa:_ cài đặt từ một tệp sao lưu nào đó. UNetbootin cho phép 2 kiểu dữ liệu sao lưu là tệp iso và tệp sao lưu đĩa mềm. Tệp sao lưu đĩa mềm hiển nhiên là chỉ cho phép khởi động máy tính mà thôi nên ta không xét đến. Hãy chọn kiểu tệp ISO và chọn đến tệp iso của đĩa cài đặt Ubuntu mà bạn đã tải về từ Internet hay copy ở đâu đó.

UNetbootin không chỉ cho phép tạo các ổ USB Flash khởi động làm đĩa cài đặt cho Linux mà còn có thể chép đĩa cài đặt lên ổ cứng và cho phép bạn cài Linux từ ổ cứng. Bạn có thể chọn kiểu ổ lưu trữ là USB drive hoặc Hard drive, hoặc chọn Show all Drives để hiển thị tất cả các thiết bị liên kết đến máy tính của bạn (nếu chọn phần này cần chú ý khi chọn là có những thiết bị trong danh sách không phải thiết bị lưu trữ nên không cài đặt được). Sau đó bạn có thể chọn thiết bị làm vị trí cài đặt

Hãy lựa chọn theo ý muốn của bạn để có thể tạo được một ổ Ubuntu Live USB flash disk. Và bây giờ bạn có thể nhấn OK để tiếp tục.

§ Tiến trình thực hiện

Sau khi bạn nhấn OK, việc tiếp theo là ngồi chờ mà thôi. UNetbootin sẽ tạo các tệp tin khởi động lên ổ USB Flash (hoặc ổ cứng tùy theo bạn đã chọn, và nếu bạn chọn ổ cứng thì nó sẽ thêm vào menu khởi động một mục cho phép bạn khởi động máy tính từ đĩa cài đặt Ubuntu như một hệ điều hành trên ổ cứng) và giải nén dữ liệu từ tệp tin iso vào ổ USB flash (hoặc vào ổ cứng). Tốc độ nhanh hay chậm tùy thuộc vào cấu hình máy.


Và bây giờ bạn đã có trong tay một Ubuntu Live USB flash disk (hoặc Ubuntu Live Hard disk). Bây giờ ta chuyển sang giai đoạn cài đặt Ubuntu.
*4. Cài đặt Ubuntu lên đĩa cứng*

Bạn hãy khởi động lại máy tính để xem thành quả công việc của mình.
Nếu bạn đã tạo 1 Ubuntu Live USB flash disk thì phải đảm bảo ổ USB flash đã kết nối vào máy tính trước khi bật máy. Vào BIOS setup chỉnh First boot device là USB (USB-HDD). Cần lưu ý là một số mainboard coi ổ USB flash tương đương với ổ cứng nhưng có độ ưu tiên thấp hơn, để khởi động được từ ổ USB flash bạn cần vào phần Hard disk boot priority (hay tương tự) chỉnh ổ USB flash lên trên (vì ổ USB flash là di động nên thứ tự này không được lưu lại cho lần boot sau. Vì thế lần boot sau bạn vẫn phải vào đây để chỉnh lại thứ tự ưu tiên để có thể boot từ ổ USB flash).

Nếu bạn đã tạo Ubuntu Live USB Hard disk thì khi khởi động trên menu boot sẽ có thêm một mục cho phép bạn khởi động máy tính như là khởi động từ đĩa Live CD.

Và bây giờ bạn đã khởi động được Live Ubuntu. Công việc tiếp theo là cài đặt ubuntu tương tự hướng dẫn cài đặt từ CD.

----------

